# FLYING INTO THE FORUM



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

HI PEOPLE 
before i started making hard bodyed lures i used to tie fly's commercially for quiet a few tackle shops, and teach flycasting too, fly fishing is my big passion as been for about twenty five year's now.
so i thought i would share with you some of my work's of ART, this was the beginning to eastcoast lures. hope you enjoy them

some more in the next post could only get a few in ???????


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

more


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

iv'e got grabs


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

crikeys theres some time and effort gone into producing those!.

I'm bringing my fly gear to Forster for a crack at a few saltwater fish on fly - I've only ever chased trout with fly gear so have no idea, but it should be fun trying anyway.


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi davey
no idea hey, i know someone who can show you.!!!!!!!!!! at forster


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful collection Mick! covers all top water options by the looks!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

They are rippers, love em.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hiya Mick ... l havent fished top water lures but i can see the fun in using these types of lures. Great work, they look smashing.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mick , they are really something ,they could convert me to fly fishing


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great flies Mick, 
hopefully one day i get the time to start flysishing,

mate jus wondered if you sell lures direct or only through tackle shops.
im after a couple of your little bream poppers to try,


----------

